# Salami Finocchiona



## atcNick (Apr 7, 2005)

Made about 10lbs of Salami Finocchiona. Should be ready in a month or 3.





































-Nick


----------



## SwampRat (Jul 30, 2004)

Looks interesting. Post up pics of the first cuts...


----------



## atcNick (Apr 7, 2005)

I'll do it


-Nick


----------



## JJGold1 (May 6, 2010)

Is that a fridge your curing in? Humidity and air circulation?


----------



## atcNick (Apr 7, 2005)

Freezer with thermostat and humidistat installed. Air circulation by opening the door for a peak a couple times a day.

I'm at 68*F and 90%RH


-Nick


----------



## atcNick (Apr 7, 2005)

Humidistat. With a humidifier plugged into it.







thermostat controller

-Nick


----------



## atcNick (Apr 7, 2005)

8 days old.
















-Nick


----------



## JJGold1 (May 6, 2010)

Looking good.


----------



## atcNick (Apr 7, 2005)

Day 30. Almost ready









-Nick


----------



## fangard (Apr 18, 2008)

Looks Great. 90% humidity is not too high?


----------



## atcNick (Apr 7, 2005)

fangard said:


> Looks Great. 90% humidity is not too high?


90% was just during the fermentation process. The humidity is gradually lowered as it dries. It's around 80% now. If the humidity is too low the outter Regions will dry too fast and create a barrier between the middle and the outside not allowing the middle to dry which will lead to spoilage.

-Nick


----------



## fangard (Apr 18, 2008)

Cool. Thanks. That is in my list to do. I just got Ruhlman's Salumi book. Have made a lot of stuff out if his
Charcuterie book.


----------



## atcNick (Apr 7, 2005)

fangard said:


> Cool. Thanks. That is in my list to do. I just got Ruhlman's Salumi book. Have made a lot of stuff out if his
> Charcuterie book.


That's the book I want. I have the art of fermented sausage by marianksi. Have you made a coppa?

-Nick


----------



## atcNick (Apr 7, 2005)

Day 43. Almost ready, still needs a week or two.


----------



## manintheboat (Jun 1, 2004)

Wow!! That looks awesome.


----------



## fangard (Apr 18, 2008)

atcNick said:


> That's the book I want. I have the art of fermented sausage by marianksi. Have you made a coppa?
> 
> -Nick


Not yet. I need to make a cabinet line yours. Humidity is too low currently.


----------



## atcNick (Apr 7, 2005)

It's taking a lot longer than I expected. It's over 2 months now. Almost done I think. Doesn't look pretty, I've learned the importance of a sharp knife on the grinder, and the importance of proper mixing.









-Nick


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

Look great so far, Nick!!! Although its hard to tell moisture content from the pictures, I'm guessing another month. BTW, I highly recommend a batch of crusty Italian bread to go along with the finocchiona.


----------



## Greg E (Sep 20, 2008)

Its really looking good. Nice color


----------



## atcNick (Apr 7, 2005)

Another salami that I had previously cut is ready, I think. Took it out of the casing and into the fridge. I'll give it a try this afternoon.
















-Nick


----------



## Gator gar (Sep 21, 2007)

Looks good to me Nick. I'll help you eat a slice or three.


----------



## atcNick (Apr 7, 2005)

68 days and done! Turned out pretty good.


----------



## SwampRat (Jul 30, 2004)

Congrats on a really nice job. Looks great!


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

SwampRat said:


> Congrats on a really nice job. Looks great!


True Dat!


----------

